# How to disable APM on HDD



## tokyojin (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post on this forum and I'm almost new to FreeBSD 7.1

I'm trying to disable APM function on my WD2500BEVT HDD. Now I know that my HDD supports APM through the command below.

`# atacontrol cap ad0`

Previously I could disable it with hdparm command on Linux so I tried to find something like hdparm but couldn't find any...

Does anyone know how to disable APM on HDD?

-tokyojin


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 6, 2010)

Why do you need that, what are you trying to achieve?
What problem do you need to fix?


----------



## tokyojin (Nov 6, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Why do you need that, what are you trying to achieve?
> What problem do you need to fix?



thanks for you comment.
I just want to disable it to avoid from frequent head unload cycles that may shorten lifetime of HDD

-tokyojin


----------



## bes (Nov 6, 2010)

man  atacontrol(8)
sysutils/ataidle


----------



## aragon (Nov 6, 2010)

I think this might be what you're looking for:

APM disable:
`# camcontrol cmd ada0 -a "EF 85 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00"`

APM enable:
`# camcontrol cmd ada0 -a "EF 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00"`

You'll need AHCI/ATA_CAM enabled for the above to work.


----------



## tokyojin (Nov 16, 2010)

sysutils/ataidle is just what I was looking for and it works perfect !

Thank you very much !

-tokyojin


----------

